# [KYT] Know Your Temps, changes and more!



## DinohScene (Jun 11, 2018)

As most of you know, I have ran the last editions of KYT.
A project started by @[M]artin and has been passed down to several members before ending with me.

The last editions of KYT mostly consisted of out-of-EOF jokes, circlejerking, empty sessions and overflowing "seasons".
Not to mention it becoming a popularity contest and an excuse to post stupid shit.
Granted, several members have made excellent KYT sessions, along with 1 user who even made short videos of himself answering the questions.
(whoever it is, please let me know so I can add it to the thread and shine you in glory <З)

For the past half year+, I have been thinking a lot about how to revamp KYT.
I have come up with some ideas which I'm still trying to work out the flaws, see how well it fits and what not.
So far, the best idea I had is as follows.
Excuse the mess, it hasn't been formatted properly nor is it finished.

KYT v2 will be very similar to KYT v1, the major change in it is that users are able to send in questions which will be collected up and sorted to make a small interview for a randomly selected temper.
The questions can range from favorite food to opinions on certain games, pretty much no change there.
The temper being on the question stand will be selected by me from a pool of users who signed up for the new KYT.
I will prioritize lesser known members over well known members purely for the fact that the well known members are.. well.. well known!
This doesn't mean that the well known members won't have a chance to show up in KYT, it just means that others are more likely to be put in the spotlight.
Requirements to participate in KYT will also be updated, activity being one of the major issues.

Now you might say: *"But Dino, KYT is there for us to ask questions to tempers!"* 
That certainly is true and that is something that I want to keep, every temper can send in their questions!
However, the problem with users asking questions to others is what I addressed earlier, mainly the shitposting and out-of-EOF jokes.

*"But why the change, KYT v1 was good as it is!"*
KYT will still be KYT, just updated.
One of the main reasons for updating KYT is simply that well known members and EoF users get a fuck ton of questions whilst newcomers barely gain any attention.
Despite the various guidelines in KYT, a lot of users simply didn't participate after their session ended and some only replied to sessions of well known members.
This is something I want to prevent.
Everyone must get an equal chance on this.

*"I see, but I participated in every KYT session and am a well known member, will this affect my chances?"*
No, if you feel you're being treated wrongly due to being a well known member, please, don't hesitate to PM me, I am more then sure we'll work something out.

*"I feel I have something that will benefit KYT in the future!"*
Please, by all means, share it in this thread!
I initially thought changing KYT would be simple... boy was I wrong about that.
It takes a lot of thinking to work out a properly functioning event like this!

*"Does that mean KYT is returning!?"*
Short answer: yes.
Before you ask, sign ups haven't started yet.

*"I'm interested in helping you with KYT, can I help"*
I don't see why not, if you feel you can positively contribute to KYT, feel free to send me a PM or ping me in this thread if you want it publicly.

As you can see, I haven't forgotten about KYT even tho the impression might have been that I have.
I want to make KYT as exciting as it was a couple of years ago and give everyone a chance in it!
Having it work out without having it turn into a shitfest of memes, out-of-EOF jokes, empty sessions and circlejerking is a daunting task.
If you have some opinions about it or advice for me, please, feel free to do so!
I really hope that with a bit of work from the community, KYT can be restored to its glory days!


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice revamp, I can't wait to participate! (That is, if I don't get an empty thread for the third time...)


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 11, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Nice revamp, I can't wait to participate! (That is, if I don't get an empty thread for the third time...)



It should be completely eliminated.
Hence the complete revamp!


----------



## Issac (Jun 11, 2018)

Good idea! There should be some way to provide user specific questions though some way. For example, some may be interested in asking streaming related questions to our streamers, or mod / staff question to staff, and so on. But I like the interview-y idea!


----------



## Old (Jun 11, 2018)

I thought this was a thread about restaurant/food safety.  (sigh)


----------



## PuNKeMoN (Jun 13, 2018)

Old said:


> I thought this was a thread about restaurant/food safety.  (sigh)


I took a food safety course.
Anything stored between 40°F and 140°F is in the...


Spoiler


----------



## Old (Jun 13, 2018)

PuNKeMoN said:


> I took a food safety course.
> Anything stored between 40°F and 140°F is in the...
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I got my Culinary Arts Cert when I was 19, nearly 25 years ago.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jun 13, 2018)

This should be fun! Thanks for keeping this alive, Dino!


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 13, 2018)

I've always enjoyed KYT sessions, both from the asking and receiving sides. Glad to see the idea's still going strong and you're making efforts to improve the experience!


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 13, 2018)

Ooh, I remember these! This will be fun!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 13, 2018)

Meteor7 said:


> I've always enjoyed KYT sessions, both from the asking and receiving sides. Glad to see the idea's still going strong and you're making efforts to improve the experience!



Same here!
Got really bummed out by the last KYT that some users, despite agreeing to participate in asking questions still managed to not do so.
Which ended up in very few questions for others.
Some didn't gave a fuck and barely participated, which isn't fair towards the other participators.
Up to the point of where booting people off off the list became pointless as they already had their session.

Anyway, I hope that the new KYT I'm working on will eliminate this.
The only question is how to execute it, especially the questions pool.
Got a few ideas but I'm first relying on feedback of the community itself.
Would be a pity to ruin KYT singlehandedly by changing it to much ;p


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 25, 2018)

What about this:


You collect questions in advance like you said already
Two or three people answer questions at the same time (so it doesn't matter if one or two are boring, and it goes faster)

You ask questions from the pool if no one asks a question (you probably won't need to use pool questions in the beginning as people will ask the questions hopefully)

Otherwise they all answer the question given by a member of the public
You make a "points" system for people that submit good questions in advance, and also during the question time
People with more "points" are more likely to go next
Well-known members go last like you said already said (so people will be wanting to ask questions early and will ask questions of the lesser known members, and they'll get more attention).
You decide on the first three or four rounds of people based on the questions you receive in advance, and announce the next couple of rounds on the 2nd last round (so you are able to modify the order based on people's question-asking prowess but still give some notice).


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2018)

I've added a voting option to poll the interest in KYT.
I was actually surprised by the low amount of replies which later sparked into a blog AMA fad...


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 9, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I've added a voting option to poll the interest in KYT.
> I was actually surprised by the low amount of replies which later sparked into a blog AMA fad...


Why are you looking at me?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 9, 2018)

I believe everyone should have equal opportunity and no troll questions.


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 9, 2018)

Yeah, I think if handled correctly, it will be helpful to the community.


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 9, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I believe everyone should have equal opportunity and no troll questions.


does The Game count?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 9, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> does The Game count?


I lost. You lost. Everybody lost.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 1, 2019)

After the recent AMA blog fad, is there still any interest in KYT?


----------



## Quantumcat (Mar 1, 2019)

It is probably still good for lesser known members to get a chance to shine in the spotlight. Maybe could be limited to members less than 2 years old/less than 1000 messages maybe?


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 1, 2019)

I'd still be up for KYT.


Quantumcat said:


> It is probably still good for lesser known members to get a chance to shine in the spotlight. Maybe could be limited to members less than 2 years old/less than 1000 messages maybe?


Why limit who can enter?


----------



## Quantumcat (Mar 1, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> I'd still be up for KYT.
> 
> Why limit who can enter?


Because better known members can do AMAs in their blogs and be likely to get responses; lesser known members can't


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 1, 2019)

Quantumcat said:


> Because better known members can do AMAs in their blogs and be likely to get responses; lesser known members can't


I've been on KYT multiple times when I had less posts. I got next to no questions. Limiting KYT to lesser-known members doesn't help them at all.


----------



## Chary (Mar 1, 2019)

I threw this idea at Issac earlier, but I suppose I'll post it here too. This is just something I thought of spur of the moment.

What if we brought tempbot back, and used it to post an automated thread each KYT session. It'd just need to cycle through the names of the entrants from a list or something. Then it'd get promoted to the front page as a news post (but it'd stay in the offtopic section so it doesn't get sent off to google news lol)

This'd help with visibility, and it'd help without adding an arbitrary limit to entrants, too.


----------



## brickmii82 (Mar 1, 2019)

Offer points for KYT questions?


----------



## DeoNaught (Mar 1, 2019)

are you suggesting the scheduling done by just the bot, or everything?

Something for automatically send the pm, and to make the thread, and then lock it when three days or whatever is over. but you'd still need someone to make sure that people are participating, and that it's not turning into a eof thread.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



brickmii82 said:


> Offer points for KYT questions?


Maybe, but then people are going to abuse it by asking the easiest questions like "what's your favorite color?"


----------



## Chary (Mar 1, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> are you suggesting the scheduling done by just the bot, or everything?


Just the notification of an upcoming KYT PM, a thread being posted, and locked once it's over with. Not even sure how possible it is, again, just an idea off the cuff. Of course people would still do moderation like any other thread on the site lol?



brickmii82 said:


> Offer points for KYT questions?


This is really cool. Perhaps the person in question for the KYT session could award their favorite question an XP bonus to be given at the end?


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 1, 2019)

Me main concern is circle jerking and out-of-EoF jokes.
I've seen wonderful KYT threads and would love to see them again.

Front paging it was one of the thoughts I originally had as well.
Together with the interview-y style.



brickmii82 said:


> Offer points for KYT questions?





Chary said:


> This is really cool. Perhaps the person in question for the KYT session could award their favorite question an XP bonus to be given at the end?



Good and original KYT questions should be awarded indeed!
This will hopefully encourage others to do the same.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 17, 2020)

I hope this comes back soon!


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Apr 13, 2020)

Well i think that it's dead.
Man, what a shame because i never got to see this whole thing.
It doesn't help that it's not explained well in this thread and i had to do some research to understand that it's about.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 13, 2020)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> Well i think that it's dead.
> Man, what a shame because i never got to see this whole thing.
> It doesn't help that it's not explained well in this thread and i had to do some research to understand that it's about.


Oh boy, I just realised it's been almost 2 years this thread's been posted. I miss KYT. I liked being a part of it (even though I got almost no questions).


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2020)

I haven't had as much time as I wanted to work on it.
I'm willing to pick it up again and perhaps promote it to the portal every time to gather more visibility but I'd like to do something different then then just a simple AMA.

I'll discuss it with the rest of the staff, I'd love to see KYT be a more important part of GBAtemp!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 13, 2020)

#MakeKYTGreatAgain


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 18, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> I haven't had as much time as I wanted to work on it.
> I'm willing to pick it up again and perhaps promote it to the portal every time to gather more visibility but I'd like to do something different then then just a simple AMA.
> 
> I'll discuss it with the rest of the staff, I'd love to see KYT be a more important part of GBAtemp!


I am not going to lie, I miss the KYT. It was something enjoyable to look forward to and I deeply enjoyed getting the know my fellow Tempers more. I also kind of miss being the host of the KYT, but life got in the way and still hasn't settled down for me.


----------



## TheCasualties (Aug 19, 2020)

This sounds pretty dang fun. i like a certain amount of anonymity but love connecting to my fellow tempers. Wish I had seen the previous threads.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2020)

Update:

We're discussing the future of KYT, we certainly haven't forgotten about it and we're wanting to bring it back!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 3, 2020)

What’s kyt? Edit: nvm, read the title


----------

